# How do you pay for stuff???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay, a post in the "Burberry" thread got me thinking...

Me I'm a cash kind of guy, I've always felt that cash is the way to go, no checkbook to balance, no bills to pay at the end of the month...for the most part, if I'm making a purchase under...let's say...$1,000 I'll try to pay cash for it, otherwise it goes on plastic (which is promptly paid off at the end of the month)...I just appreciate the convenience that cash offers...of course, when I pay bills etc, I use a check and hotels get put either on the plastic or the debit card...but other than that, it's cash...

what methods do others here use???

(you can pick more than one)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Okay, a post in the "Burberry" thread got me thinking...
> 
> Me I'm a cash kind of guy, I've always felt that cash is the way to go, no checkbook to balance, no bills to pay at the end of the month...for the most part, if I'm making a purchase under...let's say...$1,000 I'll try to pay cash for it, otherwise it goes on plastic (which is promptly paid off at the end of the month)...I just appreciate the convenience that cash offers...of course, when I pay bills etc, I use a check and hotels get put either on the plastic or the debit card...but other than that, it's cash...
> 
> ...


I use my debit card most often.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Amex for everything to get the points then paid off at the end of every month. We use our points to supplement various travel costs. For our trip to Vegas in a couple of weeks I had a free ticket from the airline and wife was close to having one. We transferred a few Amex points to her frequent flier account and...VOILA...free ticket (well, kinda free).

I've used them for rental cars, airline tickets, etc. Am planning to use points for airfare for our big trip for our anniversary over NYE this year. Me love points.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

All of the above. I have been using credit cards too much lately, but my house will be paid off soon and then I can go to work on them.

I've thought of the seminar, "Expand your Grocery Budget through Shoplifting." 

However, I probably will stick to more conventional ways of obtaining the things I need and/or want.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Check card mainly, sometimes I'll use a credit card though.

Brian


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I prefer paying cash in restraunts and shops can`t really give a reason why, just allways have.

All of my regular bills are by automatic bank transfer.

travel,hotels,etc on either a debit or credit card.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Mark from Plano said:


> Amex for everything to get the points then paid off at the end of every month. We use our points to supplement various travel costs. For our trip to Vegas in a couple of weeks I had a free ticket from the airline and wife was close to having one. We transferred a few Amex points to her frequent flier account and...VOILA...free ticket (well, kinda free).
> 
> I've used them for rental cars, airline tickets, etc. Am planning to use points for airfare for our big trip for our anniversary over NYE this year. Me love points.


Me too.

You could add "Charge card/AmEx", Gabba. Not really a credit card since it's paid off monthly.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Does any store still take checks?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

omairp said:


> Does any store still take checks?


Yes. Any store where the slowest writing, mathematically challenged person is in front of me in line.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Debit card mostly


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Debit and Discovery card (pay it off every month). The Discovery card is popular in the TMMKC household. We use it when we can...we like the cash back bonus...Lands' End seems to enjoy Most Favored Retailer status in our house!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

VS said:


> Me too.
> 
> You could add "Charge card/AmEx", Gabba. Not really a credit card since it's paid off monthly.


+1 This is what my wife & I do. Never had a credit card balance.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cash for now.My Parents are working on getting me an ATM and a Credit Card so I don't have to have a lot of money stored away in envelopes.I feel that I should have more responsibility.So if I need some cash,I just go to the machine,punch in my pin number and get the money out.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Mainly credit card (paid in full every month), but some debit card. I very rarely have more than a few dollars on me at any time (enough for coffee).

Geoff


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

I primarily use my debit card; occasionally I use the one credit card I keep.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I lose things all the time, so cash is out, plus its too showy. I use my debit card 90% of the time and occasional a credit card.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark,

I'm with you. Points are king. Use my Citi AA (thats American Airlines, gents, as I dont require the other AA's help yet) debit card for everything. The good thing about AA is that all miles, not just flight miles, count towards Million Miler Status. 

Karl


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

A lot of stores in Lansing, MI still take checks.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

F2K,

I think checks are on the way out, much like paper airline tickets. Besides with the new banking rules you can't even benefit from the float a deposited checked used to provide until it cleared.

Ah, the float, it kept me financially afloat a few times in college. 

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Cash for now.*My Parents are working on getting me an ATM* and a Credit Card so I don't have to have a lot of money stored away in envelopes.I feel that I should have more responsibility.So if I need some cash,I just go to the machine,punch in my pin number and get the money out.


I hope they are successful at this task Howa. Taking some money in, filling out a few forms, and signing them can indeed be burdensome, to obtain an ATM card. Are you really sure you are up to this level of responsibility?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I hope they are successful at this task Howa. Taking some money in, filling out a few forms, and signing them can indeed be burdensome, to obtain an ATM card. Are you really sure you are up to this level of responsibility?


You know something Wayfar,I think I'm old enough to take on big responsibilities such as an ATM or a Credit Card.At my age,knowing this would be very helpful with my financial status.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You know Howard, you could probably force Pathmark to give you a raise by hiding some shopping carts and holding them for ransom.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> You know something Wayfar,I think I'm old enough to take on big responsibilities such as an ATM or a Credit Card.At my age,knowing this would be very helpful with my financial status.


Wow, a big change from yesterday's post Howa. I am sure this would be very helpful to your financial status and no doubt two years after the immense task of obtaining an ATM card, we will all be working for you.

What caused your change overnight?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> You know Howard, you could probably force Pathmark to give you a raise by hiding some shopping carts and holding them for ransom.


Or Take them home,that would show Pathmark.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Wow, a big change from yesterday's post Howa. I am sure this would be very helpful to your financial status and no doubt two years after the immense task of obtaining an ATM card, we will all be working for you.
> 
> What caused your change overnight?


I've never used an ATM Machine before so this would be my first and my parents are trying to put some smarts into me and they want me to feel grown up by obtaining an ATM and a Credit card.This would be helpful because I have all this money laying around in my envelopes and my job coach was suggesting a Burial Account and a Checking Account.A credit card will come later for me.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Cash is king and debit card serves as an excellent queen to the king.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

For Now,I pay with cash but very soon,I may pay with an ATM or a credit card.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Okay, a post in the "Burberry" thread got me thinking...
> 
> Me I'm a cash kind of guy, I've always felt that cash is the way to go, no checkbook to balance, no bills to pay at the end of the month...for the most part, if I'm making a purchase under...let's say...$1,000 I'll try to pay cash for it, otherwise it goes on plastic (which is promptly paid off at the end of the month)...I just appreciate the convenience that cash offers...of course, when I pay bills etc, I use a check and hotels get put either on the plastic or the debit card...but other than that, it's cash...
> 
> ...


I can no longer imagine walking around with $1000 in cash in my pocket (although I must admit I do that in Russia when I'm shopping since the establishments that honor (or even know what is) a debit card are fairly rare there, although getting better all the time). I particularly like the convenience and look of a very slim front pocket card case, holding only my DL and my debit card. $1000, even in hundreds, makes a little bulge. Also, to me, it seems almost ostentatious at a bar or restaurant, to whip out a wad of $100s to pay the check.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I worry about catching the eye of muggers when carrying a lot of cash. I don't like to do it or advertise the presence of the cash when I do.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I worry about catching the eye of muggers when carrying a lot of cash. I don't like to do it or advertise the presence of the cash when I do.


And if someone steals your debit card or credit card... you're out nothing.

(This happened to me. My debit card was taken one Friday and I noticed this the next day when checking my balance online.)

I called immediately and cancelled the card. The money was back in my account on Monday afternoon.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

rip said:


> I can no longer imagine walking around with $1000 in cash in my pocket (although I must admit I do that in Russia when I'm shopping since the establishments that honor (or even know what is) a debit card are fairly rare there, although getting better all the time). I particularly like the convenience and look of a very slim front pocket card case, holding only my DL and my debit card. $1000, even in hundreds, makes a little bulge. Also, to me, it seems almost ostentatious at a bar or restaurant, to whip out a wad of $100s to pay the check.


I don't usually carry that much on me, I do try to have at least a hundred in cash with me at all times,_ just in case..._but, if I know I'm going out somewhere, or going shopping, I'll take more with me...to me it's not a matter of being flashy or whatever, it's just that cash is easier...

I will aggree that it's a little lame when you see a guy whip out a few G's in C-notes (they usually have the inside of their jelly roll padded with about $20 in ones), and make a big production about counting it out (usually counting aloud, and constantly doing that thumb licking thing as they peel bills off the wad)...I've noticed that the real big shots never actually pay for anything...I'd like to get to that point some day...


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I don't usually carry that much on me, I do try to have at least a hundred in cash with me at all times,_ just in case..._but, if I know I'm going out somewhere, or going shopping, I'll take more with me...to me it's not a matter of being flashy or whatever, it's just that cash is easier...
> 
> I will aggree that it's a little lame when you see a guy whip out a few G's in C-notes (they usually have the inside of their jelly roll padded with about $20 in ones), and make a big production about counting it out (usually counting aloud, and constantly doing that thumb licking thing as they peel bills off the wad)...I've noticed that the real big shots never actually pay for anything...I'd like to get to that point some day...


Not to hijack the thread, but a little-known and frequently overlooked source of "traveler's diarrhea" comes from licking one's thumb while counting foreign currency.

I still don't understand why cash is easier than swiping a card, particularly when faced with a cashier who laboriously trys to figure out that the change from $1000 for a $980 purchase is, let's see............... $20. This is, of course, after equally laboriously trying to figure out if these are, actually, genuine $100 bills. I just swipe and go. But to each his own stuff. That said, there is a time for cash for me, and that is when I have to leave a security deposit for something. If I leave it in cash, I get it back immediately; if put on a card, it sometimes takes 5 days before it's returned to my account.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VS said:


> And if someone steals your debit card or credit card... you're out nothing.
> 
> (This happened to me. My debit card was taken one Friday and I noticed this the next day when checking my balance online.)
> 
> I called immediately and cancelled the card. The money was back in my account on Monday afternoon.


VS,Has someone stole your ATM Card as well? I'm getting one in just a couple of weeks so would your wallet be a good place to keep it at home and not take it around with you,only If It's needed.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

rip said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but a little-known and frequently overlooked source of "traveler's diarrhea" comes from licking one's thumb while counting foreign currency.


I once pissed off one of my supervisors at work because she was thumbing through some papers to find something to give to me, and I noticed she kept licking her thumb, when she handed the papers to me, there was a big wet saliva spot in the corner of one of the pages, normaly, I'd just wash my hands when I was done with the papers and not care, but she had just finished telling me that she was getting a cold, so I handed them back to her, and told her I'd get my own copies...she got very insulted...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Howard said:


> VS,Has someone stole your ATM Card as well? I'm getting one in just a couple of weeks so would your wallet be a good place to keep it at home and not take it around with you,only If It's needed.


It fell out of my wallet or someone took my wallet and slipped the card out. It was sort of a wallet/purse.

Howard, get a Visa or Mastercard checkcard, which is also an ATM card. They have guarantees in case yours is stolen. Most banks have one or the other.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

What do you mean pay? Payment is a tool for the capitalist pig elite to keep the proletariat down! When the revolution comes, in the glorious new world, payment will not be required. To each according to his need and from each according to his abilitity!!!

Long live the glorious revolution and the glorious five year plan!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VS said:


> It fell out of my wallet or someone took my wallet and slipped the card out. It was sort of a wallet/purse.
> 
> Howard, get a Visa or Mastercard checkcard, which is also an ATM card. They have guarantees in case yours is stolen. Most banks have one or the other.


In your opinion,which is better,Visa Or mastercard or does it matter as to which one I use?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Howard said:


> In your opinion,which is better,Visa Or mastercard or does it matter as to which one I use?


They're essentially equal, but Visa has a slight edge in acceptance and promotional offers.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I use cash or plastic for business, always pay at months end.

For personal I use plastic and pay in full each month. By using my Nordstroms card I get $'s for clothing, got a great tie this week.. I never carry a balance on my cards.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

StevenRocks said:


> They're essentially equal, but Visa has a slight edge in acceptance and promotional offers.


Ok,So I'll take the Visa.


----------



## jimmyfingers (Sep 14, 2010)

Amex for everything. I live in ATL and travel to DC every single week. Fly out on Sundays on fly home on Thursdays. I am a consultant for the US Army along with my father and we get reimbursed for our travel fees. You can only imagine the points and FF miles I have!!!!!!!
I never carry cash and havn't had a single dollar bill on me in my travels in months. I always have my debit card since some places are too cheap to take AMEX.

Howard, not sure your age, but consider opening a bank acct that does not charge for over-drafting. I know a few banks that do this
In college, I signed up for a credit card because I got a free pizza and 40 dollar gift card from the bookstore. It was only 1000 dollar limit and I was 18. I would reach the limit in no time on meaningless stuff, and then bust my butt to pay it off. I would reach the limit again in no time and stupid stuff, and have to get bailed out from a family member or bust my butt again. 
I remember it being the worst feeling of when it came time to pay the minimum payment and sturggle to pay that knowing my 24% interest rate was raping me. I had quite a few sleepless nights. 

I always managed to keep perfect credit, but this was extremely rare. Many of my friends opened up 4-6 cards and just never paid them.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

I like my Fidelity Retirement AMEX for the points. They also have extensive bonus point offers which often equate to a discount of 10% or more.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I pay with money and sometimes with a credit card.


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

The only card I use is Amex, which gets paid off each month. I try to use Amex as much as possible to accumulate frequent flier miles, but of course use cash occasionally for very small purchases.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

To answer the thread's title. I pay for stuff with cash mostly. The only place which takes plastic is the supermarket. I only have 3 debit cards, no credit cards.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I also use my Benefits Food Stamp Card to pay for food.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I marked Cash, because I don't carry a balance on my credit card. I buy a lot of items off the internet and my credit card is just easier---but I always pay it off at the end of the money with no interest and get the points which come in handy. Sometimes I use a debit card. I guess I feel that as long as I pay it off either immediately or in a few days I've essestially paid cash. If I don't have the cash to do so, I don't buy it. Been in credit card hell more than once in my life and hope never to go back. I use plastic for convenience...but have the cash to back it up.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Pretty much describes my purchasing philosophy. If I cannot buy something up front, I simply don't buy it! However, when we see something that we think we cannot do without, we don't...we just start saving up the shekels and buy it when the money is there!


----------

